# Visit Malaysia Year VMY 2007



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The Visit Malaysia Year (VMY) 2007 campaign was launched on 31st December 2005. The VMY 2007 campaign is held in conjunction with the golden jubilee of the nation’s independence. 

It is designed to make Malaysia a top-of-mind destination; the yearlong campaign comprises various promotions and marketing strategies. Tourists will be prompted to plan their visit to Malaysia through information about the country’s wealth of holiday destinations throughout 2006. 

The calendar of events, detailing major events in Malaysia and other related activities for VMY 2007 include the installation of the new king in January 2007 and the country’s much anticipated 50th Independence Day celebrations in late August 2007. 

The auspicious day was officiated by Datuk Seri Najib Tun Abdul Razak, the Deputy Prime Minster and Chairman of the Cabinet Committee on Tourism, at Dataran Merdeka, the historic Independence Square in the heart of Kuala Lumpur. 

In his speech, Najib said that the programme would foster better unity, harmony and well being among Malaysians and showcase a peace-loving nation to the world. 

The VMY 2007 campaign is the third following two previous ones that were successfully held in 1990 and 1994. It is expected to increase the number of foreign arrivals to the country to 20 million in 2007. The country targets to attract some 17.3 million tourists during 2006.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*ONE GOLDEN CELEBRATION - VISIT MALAYSIA YEAR 2007 THEME SONG*

November 20, 2006

The theme song for Visit Malaysia Year 2007 was recently launched to the public in Kuala Lumpur. The up-beat song, which is infused with a traditional Dikir Barat chorus, perfectly portrays the elation all Malaysians are feeling as we usher in the 50th Anniversary of our independence and also Visit Malaysia Year. Visitors from all over the world are invited to join in the celebration and enjoy the millions of smiles, thrill, colours and the fruition of our nation's dreams.

Listen to the song here: ONE GOLDEN CELEBRATION

Lyrics (from listening): 

*Malaysia~

There's a place not far away
Different faces yet all the same
With a million dreams in One Golden Celebration
Malaysia~

It's the place for us to be
It's the time to feel so free
With a million smiles in One Golden Celebration
Malaysia~

Come and spread your wings
There's so much to see
There's a million colours right before your eyes
It's One Golden Celebration!

Come and spread your wings
There's so much to see
There's a million colours right before your eyes
It's time to celebrate
It's One Golden Celebration!

(Mari adik-adik
Mari abang-abang
Mari ramai-ramai
Mari bergembira) x 2

Feel the magic in the air
Every moment and everywhere
With a million thrills in One Golden Celebration
Malaysia~

A million colours, a million dreams
A million smiles, a million thrills
For you and me
In One Golden Celebration
Malaysia~

Spread your wings and take your flight
One Celebration, One delight
It's the time for us to be 
One golden moment
For you and me 
A million colours, a million dreams
A million smiles, a million thrills
It's the time for us to be
One golden moment
For you and me

Come and spread your wings
There's so much to see
There's a million colours right before your eyes
It's One Golden Celebration!

Come and spread your wings
There's so much to see
There's a million colours right before your eyes
It's time to celebrate
One Golden Celebration!

It's time to celebrate
It's One Golden Celebration!

(Mari adik-adik
Mari abang-abang
Mari ramai-ramai
Mari bergembira) x 2

Malaysia Truly Asia!
Malaysia Truly Asia!*

:dance::dance:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Brace Your Funny Bone, the Buskers Are Coming to Town!*

Kuala Lumpur, 9th October 2006 - After busking around the world armed with quirky antics, funny costumes and larger than life personalities, the Buskers are finally coming to our shores to tickle our funny bones in the first ever Kuala Lumpur International Buskers' Festival (KLIBF) happening from 2nd ? 10th December 2006.

The festival is organised by Tourism Malaysia, Pempena Sdn Bhd and Interexpo (M) Sdn Bhd, in conjunction with the Malaysia Year-End Sale 2006 (M-YES 2007) and Visit Malaysia Year 2007. It is slated to be a major annual event and tourist attraction in Malaysia. It will also be free for all to enjoy.

The festival has won accolades and awards from the International Festivals & Events Association (IFEA USA) and has grown to become a world-class event. In Singapore, it has attracted over 500,000 people. It is also the second largest street entertainment festival in Asia next to Japan. For its' inaugural debut, the organisers will be amassing an international gathering of the wackiest and over the top international buskers to ambush the public with scores of entertainment and laughter.

A mark of a cosmopolitan city is its buzzing and vibrant street life, and that is what Tourism Malaysia hopes to create by bringing in this international assembly of performers. Tourism Malaysia aims to make the KL International Buskers' Festival a must-see annual international festival and strategically position Malaysia as a venue for world- class events in ASIA and ASEAN in particular.

The festival is poised to encourage travel from neighbouring countries as it is timed with the Malaysia Year-End Sale. It is also another platform to enhance the CUTI-CUTI MALAYSIA campaign encouraging travel from Sabah, Sarawak and other regions to Kuala Lumpur. This is in line with the tourism target to draw in 20 million tourists to Malaysia during the 'Visit Malaysia 2007' campaign.

Busking is the art of street performing and the festival is quite unlike any other festivals. There is no form of art more diverse, spontaneous or accessible than busking. It can take on many guises from a musician strumming his guitar in the open, tap dancers hoofing on the sidewalk to painters creating a canvass of art on the pavement. Busking in the streets requires highly skilled and versatile performers as there are no rehearsals, scripts or routines - just pure spontaneous one-on-one fun interaction with the audience on the pavement. The laughter and giggles the buskers bring to street life is priceless and if you feel gratified to donate monies in appreciation of their art, you can do so in a passing hat. The organisers will be donating the monies to charity organisations.

In the streets of Kuala Lumpur is where you will want to be in December. For the first time in Malaysia, everyone and anyone will find free, pulsating fun and pure entertainment for the whole family. Get ready for Buskers' time!

*Festival Format*
The KL International Buskers' Festival 2006 will run from 2nd to 10th December 2006 (5.30pm to 10.30pm daily) at earmarked venues. There will also be other exciting events happening such as the Grand Buskers' Parade and the Late Nite Madness Bash.

*Grand Buskers' Parade*
Kicking off the festival will be the Grand Buskers' Parade at Dataran Merdeka on 2nd December 2006. It will be the biggest and most spectacular parade with an amazing flower display, awesome marching bands and gigantic inflatable statues. There will also be a showcase featuring the best of Malaysian culture, arts and entertainment, along with the cast of international street performers.

*Buskers' Late Nite Madness Bash*
For one night of pandemonium madness, pub-crawlers in KL will be bombarded by buskers out to entertain and create mayhem.

*The International Acts*
The organisers have lined up an impressive assembly of the best, most contagious and wacky performers from Canada, Japan, USA, Australia, Quebec, Mexico, UK, Macedonia and Netherlands for the KL International Buskers' Festival 2006. Expect to see hilarious skate-board circus, zany clowns and dazzling magicians from Canada, Daikagura performers with a modern twist from Japan, death-defying sword swallowers from USA, tribal beats, earthy didgeridoo music from Australia, fire eating artistes from the Netherlands as well as local acts (detailed profile is appended in the press kit). The organisers hope to use this festival as a social glue to bind Malaysia's diverse cultures and races through laughter for a good cause.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Malaysia is a crap country, so is this thread.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Visit Malaysia Year (VMY) 2007 Grand Launch
6 January 2007*

Join us as we unveil the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 celebration with a
grand launch!. Locals and foreigners alike can have fascinating glimpses of what Malaysia has to offer in 2007. Cultural shows, exciting performances and a host of other programmes will kick-start the launch and offer great fun and entertainment for everyone. A dizzying array of events awaits visitors all year round. Make Malaysia your holiday destination in 2007! 

Venue:
Dataran Merdeka, Kuala Lumpur
Phone: 603-2693 7111
Fax: 603-2694 1146
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.motour.gov.my


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> Malaysia is a crap country, so is this thread.


You don't have to read this thread if you don't like. Sorry to cause your eyesore


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I wonder why it's always the Malaysians, Philippinos and Indonesians who have to start these threads.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Malaysia Flora Fest 2007
Colours of Harmony [ 20 Jan - 4 Feb 2007 ]*

Malaysia is celebrating 50 glorious years of independence with the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 campaign. With over 240 exciting events and programmes lined up, it will be a year-long celebration for both Malaysians and visitors alike.

In conjunction with Visit Malaysia Year 2007, the Malaysia Floral Fest is back with the biggest and most colorful display of flora in Malaysia. For a whole week in January, Putrajaya and Kuala Lumpur will be transformed into venues brimming with bright, colorful and fragrant blooms.

Inspired by past successes at the Pasadena Tournament of Roses Parade in USA, Malaysia’s very own floral parade will grace the launch of Malaysia Flora Fest 2007.

Originally introduced in 1991, Malaysia’s Floral Parade is the only such parade ever organized in Southeast Asia. And this year the parade will be more dazzling than ever. Participants from various organizations and state governments will try to outshine one another with their own floral creations.

So, don’t be a wallflower, come express your love for Mother Nature with your best floral display. Whether you are a participant or a spectator, you will not want to miss the fun as we celebrate the beauty and splendour of Malaysian blossoms.

--------------------------
Who to contact: 

For further information, contact :
FLORA FEST 2007 SECRETARIAT
MALAYSIA TOURISM PROMOTION BOARD
18th Floor, Menara Dato' Onn, Putra World Trade Centre,
45 Jalan Sultan Ismail, 50480 Kuala Lumpur, MALAYSIA
Tel: 603 2615 8188 Fax: 603 2693 5884 / 0207
Tourism Infoline (Within Malaysia): 1 300 88 5050
Email: [email protected] 

------------------------
Detail Schedule: 

*Florathon [ 20 Jan ]*
The pre-launch event of the Malaysia Flora Fest, Florathon is held on 20 January 2007. This is a brisk 2km walk from Dataran Merdeka to KL Lake Gardens. Merit is given to flower-power and not speed, so come dresses in your best floral tags and walk away with fabulous prizes. 

*Photography Competition & Exhibition [ 21 Jan - 4 Feb ]*
Show off your creative eye and win some great prizes! It’s really simple. Just snap a picture of anything associated with Malaysia’s flora. And all pictures must be related in some way to this year theme, which is ‘Colours of Harmony’. All winning entries will be displayed from 21 January to 4 February, at the Exhibition Hall Perbadanan Putrajaya. So hurry! Get your cameras ready and win great prizes with your images of beautiful Malaysia. 

*Floral Parade, Putrajaya [ 27 Jan ]*
The Floral Parade held in Putrajaya on 27 January 2007, is the highlight of the Malaysia Flora Fest 2007. This spectacular event showcases floats decorated with bright, colourful and fragrant flowers. The Floral Parade juries will select six floats and award them with individual recognitions based on the best original design, concept, construction, animation, flower display and of course, the float display that is best in line with this year’s theme, ‘Colours of Harmony.’ Apart from the grand display of flora, marching bands from schools, government agencies and other organizations will also be on parade to add grandeur to the event. The decorated floats will then be on display for three days (27 - 29 January 2007) at an air-conditioned tent in Persiaran Perdana (Boulevard) Putrajaya. 
 • Parade Route Map 

*Floral Bazaar [ 27 Jan - 1 Feb ]*
Open to the public from 27 January to 1 February 2007, this bazaar held at Persiaran Perdana (Boulevard) Putrajaya, offers a wide variety of Malaysian Flowers and plants. Choose from a large selection of fresh and artificial flowers. This bazaar is a one-stop venue where flower lovers, floriculturists and hobbyists can see, purchase and learn more about local blooms and rare flowers. 

*Shopping Complex & Hotel Lobby Floral Decoration Competition [ 27 Jan - 4 Feb ]*
From 27 January to 4 February 2007, participating shopping complexes and hotels will complete to outdo each other with floral display to be recognised as the best decorated complex foyer or hotel lobby. For one week, these lobby and concourse areas will be transformed into a paradise of flowers. 

*Workshop on Potpourri Making, Flower Arrangement, Planting & Care of Plants [ 1 - 2 Feb ]*
This 2 day workshop from 1 to 2 February 2007 in Putrajaya is where you can learn how to make potpourri, as well as the art of flower arrangement. You can also pick up tips and techniques on planting and caring for your plants.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> I wonder why it's always the Malaysians, Philippinos and Indonesians who have to start these threads.


As long as I do not break the rules and troll on other ppl's thread by making flaming remarks, I don't see why I'm not allowed to start this thread by introducing a tourism campaign which is underway. Not to mention that I've put this thread under a proper section in SSC.  

And this is my first time seeing you in my thread. Isn't there a way to reconcile than establishing an opponent?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Kurang ajarnya si Forza Raalte tu... macamlah die tu baguz sangat ? Dah banyak negara die kutuk.., sebelum ni die kutuk Sudan, sekarang nak kutuk Malaysia, Indonesia, dan Filipina pulak ??

Oh Lastroester great topic ! The theme song sounds greaattt... from Mid December it will be broadcasted worldwide !

I hope that every Malaysian forumers can bring at least 10 tourists next year. You wanna join Forza ?


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*RM150 million to make "Malaysia Truly ASEAN Kitchen" success *



Subang Jaya - Prime Minister Dato' Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi’s brainchild, *"Malaysia Truly ASEAN Kitchen"* is aimed at taking Malaysian cuisine to the international level. 


Agriculture and Agro Based Industries Minister, Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin says the government has allocated some RM150 million to make the programme a success.

He added that Deputy Prime Minister, Dato' Seri Najib Tun Razak will be chairing the "Malaysia Truly ASEAN Kitchen" special committee meeting.

Tan Sri Muhyiddin was speaking to reporters at a press conference in Subang Jaya, Selangor.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Middle East tourists to Malaysia grow 17% *

By Shakir Husain, Staff Reporter



Dubai: Malaysia attracted 147,646 tourists from Middle Eastern countries last year, an increase of 17 per cent over the previous year.

The number of UAE nationals visiting Malaysia grew by 40 per cent to 29,606 in 2005, according to Tourism Malaysia statistics.

With 53,000 tourists, Saudi Arabia remained the most important market for Malaysia.

"This year we are looking for 30 per cent more Arab tourists than last year," tourism minister Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor told Gulf News yesterday.

Malaysia is holding a region-wide promotional campaign to attract visitors during this summer holiday season.

A group of 81 exhibitors is participating at this year's Arabian Travel Market (ATM).

"The aim of this mission is to promote Malaysia as the ideal holiday destination to the people in this region," the minister said.

"The number of visitors from the Gulf region has risen phenomenally over the last few years, which explains Tourism Malay-sia's enthusiasm to woo more visitors from here," he added.

The country is making aggressive efforts to project a tourist-friendly image, especially for those from Arab-speaking countries.

"At Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA), we have announcements in Arabic. We have encouraged employment of more Arab-speaking staff at travel agencies and hotels and urged the shopping complexes to put up signs in Arabic," Adnan said.

Malaysia has also launched a "Feel-at-Home" campaign specifically to target Middle East tourists.

A Kuala Lumpur street has been given the Arabic name 'Ain Arabia'. The area is a showcase of various Arabic and Middle Eastern food and cultures.

Visiting Arab families are handled by a special immigration lane at KLIA.

UAE nationals do not require visas to travel to Malaysia and can stay up to three months after arriving in the country.

The total number of tourist arrivals in Malaysia reached 16.43 million in 2005, resulting in earnings of $8.72 billion.

"Our aim is to achieve 20 million visitors and $12 billion in tourism revenues in 2007," the minister said. The target for this year is 17.5 million tourists.

"We have successfully achieved our past growth expectations, and are set to continue that trend," he added.

In 2007, the country is celebrating 50 years of independence from Britain. To commemorate the occasion, the government has declared 2007 as "Visit Malaysia Year."


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malaysia Plans to Attract 20 Million Tourists in 2007*

Tehran, 2006 (CHN Foreign Desk) -- Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor, Malaysian Ministry of tourism, who has come to Iran to develop the tourism relations between the two countries, believes that Malaysia can become a major tourism destination for Iranians as his respective country enjoys a stable political situation with a liberal Islamic society, developed and modern facilities, growing transportation and communication, restaurants which welcomed their guests with Halal food appropriate for Muslims, proper exchange rate, security, and visa facilities. 

In a press conference which was held yesterday evening with the attendance of Malaysian Tourism Minister and his deputy, the Malaysian ambassador in Iran, and Iranian and Malaysian reporters, Tengku Adnan explained that his main aim from traveling to Iran is to expand the tourism relations between the two countries and that Malaysia is determined to develop its tourism industry through exchange of tourists with Iran and other countries. 

The Malaysian Minister also said that since the year 2007 is considered the fiftieth anniversary of Malaysia’s independence day, his country is planning to devise more cultural and traditional ceremonies to introduce itself more to the world and celebrate this occasion. Thus far, the country has prepared 194 cultural programs for next year, but hoping to increase that number to 500 by next year. “This event will provide tourists with a great opportunity to take part in these celebrations during their stay in Malaysia,” said Tengku Adnan. He also announced his country’s plan to attract 20 million tourists in 2007.

According to the Malaysian Minister of Tourism, a project by his respective country called “Feeling at Home” will be the other tourism development program of Malaysia for attracting tourists from West Asia and Arab countries. This project includes making announcements in Arabic language in Kuala Lumpur international airport, printing some travel brochures in the Arabic language and appointing them tour guiders who are familiar with Arabic language. Malaysia is also determined to allocate a special path for Arab tourists in Kuala Lumpur International Airport and also set establish Arabian restaurants in a street which will be call the “Arabian Street” in which the tourist will be able to use Arabian restaurants if they wish. 

Another program Malaysia has to introduce itself to Iranians is called “Malaysia, My Second Home”. This project has been started since 2002 with the aim of attracting foreigners without any age limit to get familiar with the attractions of Malaysia to enjoy a comfortable and pleasant life in this country as their “Second Home”. This project will give the people the chance to get a 10-year visa without requiring them to go through intense visa scrutiny.

“With the changes which have been made in the condition of membership in this program, people from all ages can participate in this project. 6995 individuals applied to participate in this program in the years between 2002 and 2005, among which only 17 Iranians can be seen. Now Malaysia is determined to introduce this program better to Iranians, aiming to attract more numbers of them to participate in this program,” said Malaysian Minister of Tourism. 

Mentioning that some 2000 Iranian students are studying in Malaysian universities, Tengku Adnan also expressed hope to introduce high quality educational facilities of Malaysia, which are cheaper compared with many countries, to the Iranian families during his visit to Iran to be able to attract more Iranian students to Malaysia. 

Tengku Adnan also mentioned the importance of tourism relations between Iran and Malaysia in strengthening their other cultural commonalities and relations which will for sure be supported and welcomed by political leaders of the two countries as well. He also asked those active in tourism related organizations, especially the mass media, to play an effective role in promoting the tourism industry by providing sufficient information for the people. 

“Iran and Malaysia have very close ties. Both of them are Muslim countries with many shared values. Exchanging tourists between the two countries will lead to a better understanding between their people which will in turn result in better relations at the government level,” said Tengku Adnan. 

He also said that if Iran provides cheaper gas for Malaysian airlines, this country might be able to reduce the travel expenses to Malaysia for the Iranians. He also announced his country’s plan to make Iran into a transit rout for Malaysians going on pilgrimage to Mecca and entered into negotiations with the Iranian tourism authorities on this matter. 

Tengku Adnan admired Iran’s tourism attractions and mentioned that considering that Iran is a Muslim country with a lot of positive aspects for Muslim tourists, it has the potential to turn into one of the most important tourism destinations for Malaysians, provided that its tourism attractions are properly introduced. He also glorified Isfahan for its historical attractions.

Establishing a joint tourism organization for Iran and Malaysia in order to expand the cooperation of the private sectors of both countries and paving the way for further cooperation was also discussed during the visit of Malaysian Minister with his Iranian counterpart.

According to the Public Relation Office of Iran’s Cultural Heritage and Tourism Organization (ICHTO) in a visit with the Malaysian Minister of tourism, Esfandiar Rahim Mashayi, President of ICHTO, explained that launching joint flights, establishing information and advertising for introducing the two countries, and also following the tourism issues will be the main goals of this joint tourism organization.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Visit Malaysia Year 2007 campaign at Old Trafford *


Manchester - A total of 76,004 football fans at the Old Trafford caught a glimpse of Malaysia’s cultural diversity during Manchester United home match against Portsmouth yesterday.

A goal scoring competition was organized by Tourism Malaysia with Century FM radio station. Prizes were given away by Tourism Malaysia Director General, Mirza Mohamad Taiyab. 
Also present were Tourism Malaysia Deputy Director General, Razali Daud and Manchester United (MU) legend, Sir Bobby Charlton. 

*The competition was part of Tourism Malaysia’s promotion of the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 (VMY 2007) campaign.*

Yesterday’s match was sponsored by Tourism Malaysia. It saw the Red Devils giving their manager Sir Alex Ferguson a grand gift for his 20th anniversary as the club manager by defeating Portsmouth 3-0.

Tourism Malaysia also put up two giant size VMY 2007 buntings besides advertising o*n the digital advertisement board o*n the pitch perimeter. The buntings would stay up at the stadium until March next year to promote VMY 2007.

Meanwhile, Mirza said Tourism Malaysia was satisfied with its promotional efforts with MU despite having to pay 700,000 pounds in sponsorship fees.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*The time is NOW. The place is MALAYSIA. *
VMY 2007 TV Ads. 

*Island Life*









*City Excitement*









*Adventures*









*Culture and Heritage*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Only 20 million tourists ??
Malaysia is a VERY interesting place to visit. It should have drawn at least 30 million tourists a year !


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ Better to set the target low and to breakthrough it than to set the target high and risking not achieving that


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Extracted from a '05 journal by Justin Raimondo, speaker of antiwar.com.

*Christmas in Malaysia* 
*It's not what you might imagine* 
by Justin Raimondo 
December 23, 2005 

To say that Malaysia is not what I imagined would be an understatement of epic proportions. Situated just south of Thailand, north of Indonesia, and quite close to the equator, the country describes itself as officially "Islamic," and this, at least in the minds of most Americans, means a stultifying uniformity, a monolithic apparatus of cultural and all too often political repression. It means women in burqas, gay people in hiding, and a society generally groaning under the weight of an enormous repression. Therefore, when I was invited to attend the Perdana Global Peace Forum as a speaker, I was somewhat hesitant, to say the least: did I really want to venture forth into such a forbidding landscape? So my initial answer was "no." But after doing a little research, and in response to the urgings of Antiwar.com's webmaster, Eric Garris, I reconsidered. What, I reasoned, could possibly happen to me? After all, I had lived in that most dangerous and forbidding realm, the New York City of pre-Giuliani days, where you were just as likely to be mugged as anything else, and in broad daylight, too. Yet I had lived to tell the tale. So, I thought, what the heck – why not?

I am now well into my second week of staying in Kuala Lumpur, at the fabulous Crowne Plaza Hotel, and it is clearer than ever that my prejudices were not only mistaken – they were and are the exact opposite of the truth. Malaysia is the virtual incarnation of religious and ethnic diversity, a veritable melting pot of racial and devotional groups that somehow manage to live in relative harmony far beyond anything I have seen even in that paradigmatic paragon of multiculturalism, California. Malays, Chinese, Indians, Arabs, and a generous smattering of Anglo expats swarm the streets of Kuala Lumpur, the biggest city in the country: yes, there is a Muslim majority, but non-Muslims are not subject to sharia law. Malay Muslims coexist with Chinese Catholics, and Buddhist priests roam the Bukhit Bintang plaza, begging, amidst crowds shopping for the latest fashions and punk rockers with pink hair stroll fearlessly down the street. 

You never saw such diversity. And that's just during the daytime. At night…

I'm getting ahead of myself. Of course, I didn't come here for the nightlife: I came for the Perdana Peace Forum, which was favored with an impressive array of speakers: former Australian prime minister Bob Hawke, British MP George Galloway, former UN assistant secretary-general Denis Halliday, Pakistan-born Britain-based writer and filmmaker Tariq Ali, former UN assistant secretary-general Hans von Sponeck, Daniel Ellsberg, and anti-nuclear-arms activist and writer Helen Caldicott. Representing the Malaysians were former prime minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad, current Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi, and Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak. 

I had some concerns about former Prime Minister Mahathir, but then I read this Paul Krugman column and my fears were somewhat allayed. Upon meeting Dr. Mahathir, whatever reservations remained were put completely to rest: the man seems to emanate benevolence and great gentleness, almost an aura of serenity, like some sort of Buddhist guru. 

Another concern was the appearance of any connection to a government entity: Antiwar.com does not accept money from any governmental source, nor do we affiliate ourselves with the activities of any government. Only after receiving assurances that not a penny of Malaysian government money was going into the conference did we agree to attend. The conference was, indeed, a model of private enterprise in action, with corporate contributions from Ambank Group, Berjaya Corporation Bhd, Country Heights Holdings Bhd, Kuala Lumpur Kepong Bhd, Malayan Banking Bhd, Multi-Purpose Holdings Bhd, Sri Inderajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd, the Sunway Group, and the Sapura Group of Companies. Nestle and Dell Computers were also among the corporate sponsors.

At any rate, the conference was… amazing. Literally thousands of ordinary Malaysians heard the speakers and then divided into discussion groups. Around a third to a half were young people, and their questions and comments provided an illuminating glimpse into the minds of non-Americans, who look on America with great affection and respect and yet object to the actions of the American government. 

Eric Garris has gone into the incident involving Zimbabwe's dictator Robert Mugabe, who suddenly showed up uninvited, so I won't go into too many of the details. Suffice to say that I made a point of working a denunciation of Mugabe's thuggery into my speech, an event that seemed to catalyze general opposition to his presence. An event at which Mugabe was supposed to speak was canceled, and, in answer to inquiries about Mugabe's presence, Dr. Mahathir remarked: "Everybody can attend. If he wants to say how good it is to be a dictator, he can."

I have to say that there was none of the crude anti-Americanism at the conference that one has – sadly – come to expect at gatherings of antiwar activists. Eric and I made a point of linking the cause of peace to the cause of free markets at every opportunity, a viewpoint that was especially appreciated by the conference organizers. 

I have to say that I am… astonished by Malaysia. Here is an "Islamic" country where a gigantic Christmas tree sits in the lobby of the hotel I'm staying at, and the café waiters in the plaza a few blocks away are dressed like Santa's elves. Here is a city where the nightlife puts San Francisco's to shame. Where the city's oldest gay bar, the Blue Boy, makes Baghdad-by-the-Bay seem like a dive in Podunk, Idaho; where people party well into the morning light, and you can have a good time for a few ringgits (the Malay currency: around 30 cents). The food is fabulous: Malay (spicy, somewhat Thai-like), Arab (there's a great place right off Bukhit Bintang), Chinese (you haven't lived until you've sampled the pleasures of Kuala Lumpur's Chinatown), and too many more to go into here. The place is a gastrointestinal paradise!

Modernity is juxtaposed next to traditionalism: on the one hand you have the soaring heights of the Petronas Twin Towers, the tallest buildings in the world, lit up like a vision of futurity against the night sky, and on the other hand you have women in traditional dress – colorful costumes of bright color and the requisite head covering – traversing its corridors. Two, three, many worlds coexisting: the past and the future converging into a new synthesis of creativity and entrepreneurial energy. The impression one gets is of a tremendous vitality, a restless yet directed life-force that seems to spring right out of the earth.

A final note: nowhere have I experienced more genuine warmth and such a feeling of welcome. When you come to Kuala Lumpur, you are made to feel very special. The gentleness and politeness of these people is a phenomenon that doesn't exist, to my knowledge, anywhere in the U.S. Malays are generally puzzled by the actions of the U.S. government abroad, and do not support the war in Iraq: but they love America, the country, and show great admiration and respect for the American people. And that is the kind of "anti-Americanism" that I can live with.

Source: http://www.antiwar.com/justin/?articleid=8300


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*MasterCard ready for influx of tourists during VMY 2007 *
By Joyce Goh 
Email us your feedback at [email protected] 










MasterCard is developing several programmes ahead of Visit Malaysia Year 2007 (VMY 2007) to provide incentives for its cardholders to spend on their cards in their visits to the country. 

MasterCard Worldwide vice president and senior country manager of Malaysia and Brunei, Jim Cheah, said one of the programmes included a partnership with Tourism Malaysia to distribute brochures overseas at tourism offices. 

He said the programme, which may be launched by the end of this month, was aimed at encouraging tourist arrivals to Malaysia and its cardholders would benefit from various discounts and promotions while shopping in the country. 

Cheah was speaking to reporters in Kuala Lumpur on Dec 4 in conjunction with the launch of Mid Valley Megamall’s "Your Sweetest Christmas Ever" programme and the MasterCard Paypass Christmas Cottage. 

He said increased credit card spending in Malaysia is expected to increase in line with the influx of tourists during VMY 2007. Cheah said MasterCard has more than 11 million PayPass cards, a contactless payment solution, in circulation globally. 

Deputy Minister of Tourism, Datuk Donald Lim Siang Chai, who graced the event, said the shopping component of tourist spending last year was RM7.7 billion against RM6.6 billion in 2004, and a 10% increase is expected this year. 

He said Malaysia’s total income from foreign tourist receipts for last year was RM32 billion.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Bollywood stars become our envoys*
03 Feb 2007



KUALA LUMPUR: Bollywood stars have become ambassadors for Malaysia in the wake of the recent Global Indian Film Awards (Gifa) 2006 ceremony here.

They have put out the word that Malaysia is a wonderful place to visit.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the stars had spoken positively about their Malaysian experience.

*"They went back to India and said ‘Thank you Malaysia. Malaysia is a wonderful place’," *he said, adding that this had uplifted the nation’s image.

As a result, six more movies will soon be shot in the country, translating into more airtime to showcase the country’s charms.

"Don’t focus too much on the stars’ lack of punctuality — that’s their culture. What is important is to ensure that Malaysia gets wide coverage through our association with such events," he said in his speech at the Gifa 2006 appreciation luncheon yesterday.

Also present were his wife Datin Seri Rosmah Mansor who is also Gifa patron and Bakti acting president, Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor and Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Seri Dr Jamaludin Jarjis.

Mohd Najib said some had criticised Malaysia for courting glamour by hosting Gifa, Bollywood’s version of the Oscars.

"Truthfully, that’s not our aim. Our objective was to highlight Malaysia in the eyes of the world," he said.

He said the event was one way to creatively market the country via subtle and indirect advertising.

"What better way to do it than through Bollywood as it has lots of fans. The Indian diaspora is worldwide and India is an important market to us in terms of tourism," he said.

He added that the country looked forward to hosting more movie shoots.

Najib and Rosmah later presented cheques amounting to RM2.9 million to four organisations: Bakti (RM1.9 million), Children’s Hope Foundation (RM950,000), Persatuan Karyawan Malaysia (RM50,000) and Temple of Fine Arts (RM30,000).

Of the amount, RM890,000 was collected through a charity football match between Malaysian Cabinet ministers and VIPs and Bollywood artistes.

The balance was collected through a fashion show cum charity dinner.

Gifa 2006 was organised by Malaysia-based One Big Option Sdn Bhd and Indian-based Popcorn Entertainment Pvt Ltd under Tourism Malaysia.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Tourists to travel in style soon*
03 Feb 2007
Nurris Ishak 


KUALA LUMPUR: Tourists will soon have the choice of moving around in style in the Klang Valley.

*Come March 1, they can choose to travel in a Mercedes E-200, Mercedes Vito or the Naza Ria MPV taxis provided by Pempena Executive Taxi Service (PETS), a company fully owned by Tourism Malaysia.*

The luxury executive taxis also come equipped with special security escort services if required by customers.

Each taxi will have a meter which will print out the receipt after each ride, a global positioning system, flat screen television and DVD player to promote the Visit Malaysia Year and the company’s services. 

Entrepreneur and Co-operative Development Minister Datuk Seri Mohamed Khaled Nordin said the executive taxis would not be competing with the budget taxis but would provide an alternative mode of transportation for the discerning tourists and public.

"The drivers will be well trained as tour assistants and will be bilingual. We have approved 300 permits for the taxis, with 100 given to PETS," said Mohamed Khaled.

The executive taxi service will not be confined to the Klang Valley, as PETS will also have outstation packages within the peninsula.

For travel within the Klang Valley, the rate will be RM6 for the first kilometre, and 20 sen for subsequent 100 metres or 21 seconds. 

"This is part of our efforts to transform the public transportation system," he told reporters after launching PETS at the Malaysian Tourism Centre yesterday.

"As it is, although tourists are interested in coming to the country, all the good things that we are doing to attract them are being negated by the dilapidated conditions of the taxis and the problems affecting their services."

He said the authorities had added another 70 enforcement officers in the city to deal with public complaints on transport services and to ensure that regulations were followed.

He also said they would introduce a regulation which would require a taxi to travel at least 250km a day. 

"The mileage is based on calculations by the Commercial Vehicle Licensing Board to ensure that taxis are on the road at all times. It will be checked when the taxis are sent for inspection to Puspakom.

"We want to ensure that taxi drivers who are on the payroll are not just milling around and being selective in making their rounds."

On news reports yesterday that radio taxi companies had increased their service charge by RM1, he said the CVLB had not approved any such request.

"The companies are violating the regulations. We can have their permits cancelled or suspended," he said.

Also present at the function was Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malaysia going all out to attract tourists*

KUALA LUMPUR: This multiracial nation's tourism tagline is *"Malaysia Truly Asia,''* and true to its slogan, it is home to a unique potpourri of Asian cultures - Malay, Chinese, Indian - along with many indigenous groups on Borneo island. 

Malaysia is one of the most pleasant, hassle-free countries to visit in Southeast Asia. Aside from its gleaming 21st century glass towers, it boasts some of the most superb beaches, mountains and national parks in the region. 

Malaysia is also launching its biggest-ever tourism campaign in effort to lure 20 million visitors here this year. 

More than 16 million tourists visited in 2005, the last year for which complete statistics were available. 

While the majority of them were from Asia, mostly neighboring Singapore, Thailand, Indonesia, Brunei, China, Japan and India, a growing number of Western travelers are also making their way to this Southeast Asian tropical paradise. 

Of the 885,000 travelers from the West, 240,000 were from the United Kingdom, 265,000 from Australia and 150,000 from the U.S. 

Any tourist itinerary would have to begin in the capital, Kuala Lumpur, where you will find the Petronas Twin Towers, which once comprised the world's tallest buildings and now hold the title of second-tallest. 

Both the 88-story towers soar 452 meters (1,480 feet) high and are connected by a sky-bridge on the 41st floor. 

Also worth visiting is the Central Market, a pre-war building that was the main wet market for the city, and has now been transformed into an arts and cultural center. 

The limestone temple Batu Caves, located 15 kilometers (9 miles) north of the city, have a 100-meter-high (328-foot-high) ceiling and feature ornate Hindu shrines, including a 43-meter-tall (141-foot-tall) gold-painted statue of a Hindu deity. 

To reach the caves, visitors have to climb a steep flight of 272 steps. 

In Sabah state on Borneo island, you'll find the small mushroom-shaped Sipadan island, off the coast of Sabah, rated as one of the top five diving sites in the world. 

Sipadan is the only oceanic island in Malaysia, rising from a 700-meter (2,300-foot) abyss in the Celebes Sea. 

You can also climb Mount Kinabalu, the tallest peak in Southeast Asia, visit the Sepilok Orang Utan Sanctuary, go white-water rafting and catch a glimpse of the bizarre Proboscis monkey, a primate found only in Borneo with a huge pendulous nose, a characteristic pot belly and strange honking sounds. 

While you're in Malaysia, consider a trip to Malacca. 

In its heyday, this southern state was a powerful Malay sultanate and a booming trading port in the region. Facing the Straits of Malacca, this historical state is now a place of intriguing Chinese streets, antique shops, old temples and reminders of European colonial powers. 

Another interesting destination is Penang, known as the "Pearl of the Orient.'' 

This island off the northwest coast of Malaysia boasts of a rich Chinese cultural heritage, good food and beautiful beaches. 

In Pahang, Endau-Rompin National Park boasts of tropical jungles that date back millions of years, making them older than those of the Congo or Amazon. 

Picturesque trails, giant limestone caves, fishing spots and river trips make it a haven for adventurers. 

Tourism is the Southeast Asian nation's second largest-source of foreign exchange after exports. 

Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi launched the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 campaign on Jan. 6. 

It coincides with the 50th anniversary of Malaysia's independence from Britain. 

In late December, Tourism Minister Adnan Mansor launched the city's first luxury double-decker bus service providing a tour of Kuala Lumpur with prerecorded commentaries in eight languages to guide travelers through major attractions. 

Adnan said cheap air travel would be crucial to giving a boost to the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 campaign. 

The government is in talks with Tiger Airways to fly from Singapore to key tourist destinations on the east coast of peninsular Malaysia, and Sabah and Sarawak states on Borneo island, he said. 

But Tiger Airways is unlikely to be allowed to fly the lucrative Kuala Lumpur-Singapore route, which is monopolized by flag carriers Malaysia Airlines and Singapore Airlines, he said. 

The governments of the two countries have yet to decide whether to open the route to competition. 

"We are persuading our Transport Ministry to try to get Tiger Airways to come to some other destinations in Malaysia that can also be lucrative,'' he said. 

"We are also talking to Bangkok Air as well because they want to come to Malaysia. We would like more LCCs (low-cost carriers) to come to our country.'' 

He said Cebu Pacific recently launched flights from Manila to Kuala Lumpur, with a second Philippines-based LCC likely to start flying soon from Davao to Malaysia's Sandakan town in Sabah. 

Thai AirAsia, the Thai affiliate of Malaysian low-cost airline Air Asia, has also just started flights from Bangkok to Malaysia's Langkawi resort island, he said. 

In a further boost to tourism, Jetstar - a subsidiary of Australian flag carrier Qantas Airways - earlier in January announced plans to start direct flights between Sydney and Kuala Lumpur, making it the second foreign budget airline to fly to Malaysia. 

The government is also looking at increasing chartered flights from Europe to lure long-haul travelers, he added. - AP


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Visit Malaysia 2007 promoted on a Cabby?
Seems Tourism Malaysia has really been going all out to promote Malaysia here in Europe. Even Malaysia Airlines 747's are seen in the Visit Malaysia 2007 colours. What could be next? The London Underground? 

by Kevin Ong of flickr.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Le Tour De Langkawi - PTT


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Flora Fest, Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Flora festival 2007


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr.com


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malaysia plans to attract 80,000 German tourists this year*

By FOONG PEK YEE

BERLIN: Malaysia is all out to attract 80,000 German tourists this year, tourism Deputy Minister Datuk Donald Lim Siang Chai said. 

“Of the 43 million German tourists last year, 66,000 came to Malaysia against 400,000 to Thailand and 150,000 to Singapore. 

"I think we can do better. The race to attract tourists worldwide is getting more and more aggressive ,” he said at the Internationale Tourismus Bourse (ITB) here being attended by officials from over 180 countries. 

Lim who is currently leading a delegation to the five-day ITB beginning Tuesday, has a line-up of interviews with the media here to promote Malaysia. 

The ITB - the world’s largest annual gathering of players in the tourism industry - saw its 160,000 sq m of exhibition space all taken up. 

Thursday night Lim addressed a gathering of about 300 tourism industry players in Germany at the “Malaysia Truly Asia Evening”. 

The guests were also entertained by traditional dances which reflected the rich multi-ethnic Malaysian heritage. 

Malaysia had spent RM3mil for its participation in the ITB this round, Lim said. 

This was the 33rd time that Malaysia has taken part part in the event. 

According to Malaysia Tourism Board director (Germany),Sharifah Loon Syed Danial, feedback from the tour and travelling agencies in Germany recently had shown that there was much room for improvement in the tourism industry in Malaysia. 

Some said they did not have much knowledge on Malaysia. They suggested that there should be more new products or attractions to appeal to the world tourists. 

There were also complaints on the shortage of hotel rooms during peak seasons and the lack of business etiquette or accountability among certain quarters, she said. 

Sharifah said Germany has a huge market for tourism and about 56% of the 76 million German population travelled abroad last year.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*UNCTAD praises Malaysia's tourism website*

KOTA KINABALU: *The Malaysian government’s tourism website was described as model of e-tourism by UNCTAD. *

*“One only needs to look at the Government of Malaysia's tourist website to appreciate the value and relevance of e-tourism for a modern economy,” *United Nations Conference Trade and Development secretary general Dr Supachai Panitchpakdi said on Wednesday. 

He said in many ways the website was a model with superb display of marketing information, graphics and designs directing visitors immediately to separate portals for consumers and business travels. 

“Relevant information is available at one’s fingertips. This is the marvel of e-tourism, a dramatic demonstration of burgeoning partnership between technology and the travel industry,” he said when opening UNCTAD Conference on “Asia-Pacific; E-tourism for Growth.” 

He said there were still challenges to meet in building e-tourism capacity at regional and local levels, for local communities and SME’s to be competitive in a globalised economy. 

He said E-tourism was largely responsible for the Asia-Pacific Region to have become one of the fastest growing areas for international tourist arrivals. 

Tourism is expected to continue to grow in the future and China is set to become the number one destination by 2020, he said. 

“E-tourism accounts for a good part of its (China's) success,” he said. 

He added that initiatives to promote and develop e-tourism among the various countries saw countries like Thailand reporting 150,000 hits on its booking websites with over 1,000 confirmed bookings monthly when they started in 2004. 

Similarly Cambodia’s website saw 230,000 visits and one of its hotels reported that 70% of its revenue came from online bookings since they begun online bookings about three years ago, he said. 

Vietnam’s website attracted 7.5mil users.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*SpotLight: Nightlife comes alive in KL*


20 Mar 2007
June Ramli 

KUALA LUMPUR: Thousands of kilometres away from her home in Perth, Australia, 37-year-old Erin Prince looks relaxed as she sips her favourite cocktail while admiring the magnificent view before her.

"This is great. Look at the view. In Perth, we don’t have bars like this, where we can just gaze at spectacular views like the Twin Towers here, for example," she said while looking out from a window of the Luna Bar. 

Luna, which is situated on the 34th floor of the Pacific Regency Hotel Apartments, is one of the many clubs, bars, pubs and restaurants which had established themselves as "must visit" spots for tourists who want to sample the city’s nightlife. 


"I love it here. This is my first visit. I can’t stop shopping. The bars and pubs are also a great place to hang out and unwind after a day of shopping for clothes and shoes," said Ann Steer, 37. 


With Visit Malaysia 2007 in full swing, many clubs, bars and restaurants in areas like the Asian Heritage Row, Jalan Bukit Bintang, Jalan P. Ramlee and Jalan Sultan Ismail are enjoying brisk business with an estimated 30 per cent rise in patronage. 


This is expected to rise even more during the Formula 1 Grand Prix weekend next month. Many of the establishments are expecting more than 40 per cent increase in patronage. 


"The number of patrons to Luna will increase further during the F1 week," said Kavitha Parthiban, assistant marketing and communications manager of the Pacific Regency Hotel Suites. 


Kavitha’s optimism is echoed by a spokesman for the Asian Heritage Row of clubs, who said that their marketing departments had been working around the clock to ensure they were ready for the influx of visitors. 


"Several outlets have ongoing promotions as well as weekly events to entertain tourists and local patrons. However, we are planning a few large events that will involve several, if not all, outlets," said the managing director of Sevenatenine Bar, Roger Koch. 


Many tourists gave Klang Valley’s nightlife top ratings. 

"Tourists can have a blast at any of the nightclubs in Kuala Lumpur for less than US$100 (RM360)," said French tourist Romain Blanchon, 27. 










"I like the nightlife here. It’s a great place with friendly people and most importantly, it’s safe, " chipped in his friend, Karen De Libero, 31. 


For first-time visitors like Janice Dickson, 31, from New Zealand, the Sky Bar situated at the Traders Hotel was a great place to unwind. 


"The martinis here are great and it’s nice to know that after this, I can check out other places like the Indian restaurants or the Chinatown in Petaling Street." 


"The city never sleeps and my options are not just the bars and pubs. It’s simply wonderful," enthused Dickson, who is here on a two-week break with her friends.


----------



## rgen (Jan 3, 2005)

*malaysia truly asia tvc*

this are some tvcs i get from the utube...hope u enjoy them

*some malaysia truly asia adverts*

*malaysia truly asia (tvc)*





*Malaysia One Golden Celebration*





*Tourism Malaysia Promotion 2007*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Beach 2007 TVC/Europe*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Eco-Tourism 2007 TVC/Europe*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Culture 2007 TVC/Europe*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Malaysia 2007 TVC/Europe*





*malaysia truly asia - tvc for taiwan market*





*IFLA 2007 - Malaysia Truly Asia*





*Malaysia Truly Asia: Food and Culture*





*Malaysia Truly Asia: Hospitality and Shopping*





*Malaysia Truly Asia: Golf and Theme Par*k





*Malaysia Truly Asia - mini 1*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Mini 2*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Mini 3*





*Malaysia Truly Asia - Mini 4*





*old one late 90s or 2000 i think (documentary)*


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

rgen, Thanks 4 all the videos.!


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malaysia to woo more convention visitors*


By Hamisah Hamid
[email protected]


March 31 2007


THE Government expects the number of foreigners coming to Malaysia for meetings, incentives, conventions and exhibitions (MICE) to comprise 10 per cent of total tourist arrivals in 2010.



Under the Ninth Malaysia Plan (9MP,2006-2010), the Government is anticipating 24.6 million tourist arrivals with tourism receipts of RM59.4 billion and generating 520,700 jobs.


Deputy Tourism Minister Datuk Donald Lim Siang Chai said from 17.5 million tourist arrivals last year, only 850,000, or five per cent, were attributed to the MICE sector. 


"We hope that the Tourism Ministry's efforts to promote the sector aggressively this year will bear fruitful results," he told a news conference after launching Interiors Malaysia 2007 in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. 


Also present were Malaysian Society of Interior Designers (MSID) president Ronnie Choong, Institut Perekabentuk Dalaman Malaysia (IPDM) president Vincent Lee and Expomall International Sdn Bhd managing director Chan Luck Seh.


Lim said so far, there have been many bookings to hold international conferences in Malaysia.


"For instance, a China-based company, Perfect Industry, is sending 10,000 people to KL for an incentive trip in September."


He said the ministry, with RM149 million allocation from the 2007 Budget, will upgrade tourist facilities and develop new tourism products.


Among the new products being promoted are MICE, eco-tourism, edu-tourism, sport tourism, shopping tourism, marine tourism and homestay programme.


On Interiors Malaysia 2007, to be held in June, Lim said the inaugural trade fair is timely as the building and construction sector is expected to grow stronger.


He said under the 9MP, the Government has established the Professional Services Export Fund with an allocation of RM150 million to help professional service providers tap the international markets and compete in the global arena.


Themed "Multi-Culture, Multi-Expressions", Interiors Malaysia 2007 will be held from June 21 to 23.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malaysian F1 GP schedule*


*Schedule of events for the Malaysian F1 Grand Prix* 

FRIDAY (APRIL 6) 

8.45am-9.45am: Paddock Club Pit Lane Walk 

10am-11.30am: Formula One - First Practice Session 

12pm-12.30pm: Porsche Carrera Cup Asia - First Practice Session 

2pm-3.30pm: Formula One - Second Practice Session 

4.30pm -5pm: Porsche Carrera Cup Asia - Second Practice Session 

SATURDAY (APRIL 7) 

8.45am-9.40am: Paddock Club Pit Lane Walk 

9.45am-10.15am: Porsche Carrera Cup Asia - Qualifying Session 

11am-12pm: Formula One - Third Practice Session 

1pm-1.45pm: Paddock Club Pit Lane Walk 

2pm-3pm: Formula One - Qualifying Session 

3.45pm: Porsche Carrera Cup Asia - Race 1 (10 Laps) 

SUNDAY (APRIL 8) 

9.30am-11.30am: Paddock Club Pit Lane Walk 

12.25pm: Porsche Carrera Cup Asia - Race 2 (10 Laps) 

1.15pm-2pm: Paddock Club Pit Lane Walk 

1.45pm-2.15pm: Formula One Starting Grid Presentation 

2.30pm: Pit Lane Opens 

2.45pm: Pit Lane Closes and Grid Formation 

3pm: Petronas Malaysian Grand Prix (56 laps)


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Tourism drive extended*

E-mail : [email protected]
By : June Ramli

Email to friend Print article 


KUALA LUMPUR: The Visit Malaysia Year 2007 tourism campaign has been extended till August next year. 

Tourism Malaysia director-general Datuk Mirza Mohamad Taiyab said the extension would be known as *"One Golden Celebration"* and it would start from Aug 31 this year.

The projected tourist arrivals for next year is 21.5 million while tourism revenue is expected to be RM49 billion. 

"We decided to extend the tourism campaign to celebrate our 50 years of Independence for another year," Mirza told the New Straits Times.

He said it would not be fair to stop the tourism promotions at the end of the year as the celebration of the 50 years of Independence would only begin in August.
Mirza said the extended campaign was aimed at ensuring continuity and keeping the momentum of the VMY 2007 campaign going.

The VMY 2007 tourism campaign was launched nationwide this year. At the end of the year, the campaign hopes to chart a revenue of RM44.5 billion from the anticipated 20.1 million tourist arrivals.

The campaign is widely promoted around the globe on a RM240 million budget set aside by the government last year.

Tourism Malaysia’s "Malaysia Truly Asia" campaign, which is advertised extensively in Europe and America, has reached out to millions of tourists.

"About 70 per cent of the tourists who came here were influenced by advertisements on television and cable TV, in newspapers, travel magazines, billboards, and the Internet. " 

On next year’s activities, Mirza said the tourism campaign would include various celebrations.

Mirza added that from now on, Malaysia’s tourism campaigns would be based on various themes that would highlight the country’s attractions.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Special Malaysia Pass Programme For Korean Golfers*


KUALA LUMPUR, April 18 (Bernama) -- The Tourism Ministry has introduced the "Malaysia Pass" programme for South Korean golfers designed to provide them with access to 30 golf courses and 15 resorts in Malaysia.

The golf courses are in Kuala Lumpur, Kota Kinabalu, Kuching, Johor Baharu, Melaka and Penang, its Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Mansor said in a statement issued to Bernama here today.

The minister is on a working visit to South Korea and Japan to promote Malaysia as a tourist destination.

Tengku Adnan said the Malaysia Pass programme was flexible and could be tailor-made to include Korean-speaking guides and optional holiday destinations such as Langkawi, Pangkor, Terengganu, and Tioman.

He said Malaysia has more than 200 golf courses and those in Kuala Lumpur, Penang and Kota Kinabalu were popular with South Korean golfers.

Tengku Adnan said that many of the Korean golfers were also interested in the "Malaysia My Second Home" programme.

As such, he said, his ministry and Tourism Malaysia were continuously promoting programmes like homestay, student tours, health and wellness, spa, golfing beaches and islands in Malaysia.

"In the context of tourist arrivals, last year, Malaysia received a total of 189,464 South Korean visitors. This is an increase of 19.8 per cent from the previous year.

"This year (January to February), Malaysia recorded 41,595 South Korean tourists which is a growth of 12.8 per cent from the corresponding period last year," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

The Malaysia One Golden Celebration video was amazing..thanx Rgen...I a Malaysian myself am not aware of such amazing ads.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Rainforest World Music Fesitival*

-sorry,double post


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

forrestcat said:


> Rainforest World Music Festival
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9TIv_Y3gUQ


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*M'sia All Set To Woo Arab Tourists At Arabian Travel Mart *


By Nor Faridah Abdul Rashid

DUBAI, April 27 (Bernama) -- Malaysia is set to make an impact at the Arabian Travel Market (ATM) with a huge delegation of more than 200 travel agents and hoteliers to woo the lucrative Arab market.

Tourism Malaysia's director for United Arab Emirates (UAE), Gulf and Iran, Syed Muhadzir Jamallulil, said the ATM had proven to be a great contribution to market movement from the Middle East to Malaysia.

"It is a major event where travel agents and hoteliers from Malaysia meet with local tour operators. We have not missed it since it was first held 14 years ago," he told Bernama.

Syed Muhadzir said that the popularity of the ATM, which is an annual event, could be gauged from the increasing number of Malaysian participants every year.

"Now you'll find more Arabs in Kuala Lumpur than in Dubai during summer," Syed Muhadzir said, adding that promotions by the regional offices also played an important role in attracting Arab tourists. He said that last year, 186,000 tourists from the Middle East visited Malaysia compared with 153,000 in 2005 while UAE visitors to Malaysia rose 20 per cent to 35,000, from 29,000 in 2005.

Indeed, Malaysian participants would highly benefit from the ATM, which attracted some 20,000 visitors last year including 10,000 trade visitors, he said.

ATM 2007 will be held at the Dubai International Convention and Exhibition Centre on May 1-4. The travel and tourism exhibition is dedicated to unlocking the business potential within the Middle East and the Pan Arab region.

Uniting key players from six continents, the ATM provides four days of intensive meetings, seminars, news conferences and social networking opportunities.

Syed Muhadzir said that the ATM was normally held in May, which gives time for tour operators and hoteliers to prepare themselves for the Arab three-month summer holiday break from June 15.

He said that during this period, temperatures could reach 45 degrees centigrade and this will be the time when the Arabs would take a break and spend their holidays abroad. "The Middle East market is important to us because Arabs are considered as high-yield tourists who spend a lot," he said.

On Malaysia's delegation to the ATM, led by Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor, he said that it would not only stop in Dubai but would also go on a roadshow to Jeddah and Riyadh in Saudi Arabia, Bahrain with the last stop in Syria.

In Bahrain, Malaysia would also participate at the Bahrain International Travel Exhibition.

Syed Muhadzir said Tengku Adnan would launch Malaysia's pavilion, which would be based on a blockbuster concept in line with Visit Malaysia Year 2007 and Malaysia's 50th anniversary of independence, May 1.

And to further entice Arab tourists, a 20-member cultural troupe, headed by Istana Budaya dancers, as well as singers Liza Hanim and Betty Benafe, would be part of the Malaysian entourage to enthrall the Arabs with their performances at a Gala dinner, besides kite making and batik demonstrations. Syed Muhadzir said that the dancers would also perform at Festival City, Dubai's latest shopping mall which was opened last month.

Meanwhile, some 70 booths would be put up and major events in Malaysia highlighted to promote the "Malaysia Truly Asia" image. They include the Mega Sales, Aerospace Exhibition, World Music Festival and Kuala Lumpur's latest attraction, Eye On Malaysia, the tallest portable observation wheel in Southeast Asia.

The 60m Ferris wheel comprising 42 gondolas allows visitors to experience a 360-degree panoramic view of the nation's capital during a 12-minute ride.

Apart from travel agents and hoteliers, the delegation will also consist of state assembly members, representatives of state tourism action councils and promotion boards and Kuala Lumpur mayor Datuk Abdul Hakim Borhan.

Hotels taking part include Mandarin Oriental Kuala Lumpur, Palace of the Golden Horses, Shangri-La, Putrajaya Marriot and Genting/Awana Hotels & Resorts while among the travel agents are Sime Darby Travel Sdn Bhd, Felda Travel Sdn Bhd and Mayflower Acme Tours Sdn Bhd.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malaysia Expects 10,000 Bahraini Tourists This Year*


MANAMA, May 9 (Bernama) -- Tourist arrivals from Bahrain are expected to top 10,000 this year compared with the 7,000 who came visiting last year, said Malaysian ambassador to Bahrain, Datuk Naimun Ashakli Mohammad.

He attributed the expected increase to the integrated tourism promotion conducted by the Malaysian Tourism Promotion Board (Tourism Malaysia) and the Malaysian embassy here.

"Bahrainis like to visit Malaysia with their families as it is a Muslim country with beautiful natural heritage," he told reporters here yesterday.

Tourism Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor is leading a Malaysian delegation comprising representatives from 15 tourism organisations to the three-day Bahrain International Travel Expo 2007 (BITE 2007) here which opened yesterday.

Naimun said the Bahrainis were also encouraged by the facilities available like the ease in getting visas with the visa on arrival (VOA) programme and the chartered flights in the summer months (July-Sept) by airlines including Malaysia Airlines.

"Most of the Bahrainis who come to Malaysia for holidays are young government and private sector executives, usually newly weds or with small children and earning more than RM10,000 per month.

"Their favourite destinations are Kuala Lumpur, Penang and Langkawi with some showing interest in Sabah especially Pulau Sipadan, Sarawak, Terengganu, Pahang, Melaka and Johor Bahru," Naimun added.

Bahrain is home to about 200 Malaysians working in financial institutions and insurance companies.

Several Malaysian companies are also doing business in Bahrain mostly in construction, engineering and architecture.

Malaysia's exports to Bahrain include electronic and computer items, furniture and pharmaceutical products while it imports aluminium from Bahrain.

Bahrain has a population of 700,000 mostly involved in oil and gas, aluminium, banking and insurance, and fishing.

-- BERNAMA


----------

